
Sanders and Warren raking in the most tech industry dollars - jonathanbgn
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/mar/02/election-2020-tech-workers-donations-bernie-sanders
======
danans
Kind of a misleading headline. Those candidates are raising the most from tech
industry _workers_ (both blue and white collar), not the companies themselves.

~~~
Monroe13
Companies cannot donate directly to political campaigns.

~~~
Cenk
While technically true saying that is misleading, since companies can and do
make political donations through PACs.

For example on November 12, “Google LLC NetPAC” donated $5000 to Devin Nunes’
campaign:
[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1208199872668528641](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1208199872668528641)

~~~
Monroe13
But the money in Netflix PAC comes from employees of Netflix, not from the
company.

Companies can make independent expenditures through a Super PAC, but companies
cannot contribute directly to a campaign.

~~~
danans
Decisions about how to spend the monies contributed by those employees are
made by the company, though.

